# Potassium Hydroxide -- Eeek?



## Cally (Mar 6, 2013)

I've just gotten off the phone with a Janitor Supply Store nearby to inquire about getting Potassium Hydroxide to make soap with. He phoned his supplier to enquire about selling a small amount of it and the guy relayed to me that KOH is more dangerous than Naoh (if I got those right) and that when they make soap they suit up. Basically that it's extremely dangerous, they would advice against me attempting to make liquid soap, but that if I have my heart set on it they will sell me a small amount.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this? I haven't read anywhere that it is extremely dangerous, at least no more so than sodium hydroxide. I love the idea of being able to make my own cleaning supplies, especially dish soap, but I admit I'm now slightly antsy at the idea of it.

And, because I might just decide to dive in head first, does anyone know what would be a good starting amount for it? They sell it by the kg (2.2lb) for $12, which is cheaper by $7 than the soap making place near me.

Does anyone know about how many liters or gallons or whatnot of soap I would end up with?

Thanks so much, you guys are wonderful and such a great source of information.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 6, 2013)

Cally said:


> I've just gotten off the phone with a Janitor Supply Store nearby to inquire about getting Potassium Hydroxide to make soap with. He phoned his supplier to enquire about selling a small amount of it and the guy relayed to me that KOH is more dangerous than Naoh (if I got those right) and that when they make soap they suit up. Basically that it's extremely dangerous, they would advice against me attempting to make liquid soap, but that if I have my heart set on it they will sell me a small amount.



That's a company CYA response. 
Many people successfully make liquid soap in their own kitchen without loss of life or limb. Janitor Supply Company doesn't know how much research you've done nor how safety conscious you are...so they're going to stress the worst case scenario to protect themselves from a "well you never told me KOH is a dangerous chemical!" type of lawsuit.
Essential Depot sells KOH cheap...shipping cost may be a different story depending where you are, but they ship same day usually.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 6, 2013)

KOH is no more dangerous than NaOH. It gets much hotter much quicker, and has a more "violent" reaction (meaning it makes a lot of popping noise - doesn't actually pop - when dissolving) but it's just like NaOH in regards to YOU using your safety precautions and equipment.


----------



## Cally (Mar 7, 2013)

I want to thank you very much for your replies. I feel like I knew this already, especially about it being a company line, but hearing it again was very, very helpful. I tend to be a bit of a nervous starter but I get into the flow once I start. So this being my first attempt at liquid soap is making my fingers tremble a bit. I feel like I don't have enough information just yet (it is harder to find good info on liquid soap) but I'm going to buy the lye and keep reading and watching until I feel comfortable to start.


----------

